# Pelinobius muticus care



## Jterry (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey guys--

    I just ordered three 1-1.5" P. muticus slings. I've wanted one for a while and I found them for cheaper than I've ever seen so I grabbed 3. Those of you who have these in your collection, how do you keep them? 

Thanks in advance!!
Jennae


----------



## Taranto1989 (Dec 6, 2013)

Deep substrate in an enclosure big enough for a 8-10" Hissing rusty-brown Tarantula.  At 1.5" I still have mine in a short deli cup 75% filled with eco earth. Next rehouse will be in a small KK.  Keep them dry but offer water, no need for a hide they will make a labyrinth of tunnels. Hope it helps
-AJ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jterry (Dec 6, 2013)

Very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great score.  Deep, dry substrate and ample ventilation.  You don't want moist soil and condensation.  They're fairly slow on horizontal surfaces, but zip up and down vertical tunnels with ease.  Growth is slow, so you won't be upgrading cages often.  I've seen a number of w/c adult females, and none have been over 7".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 6, 2013)

Great species, I love mine! For a hardcore fossorial species like muticus, a short deli cup is simply not a sufficient amount of substrate, even for a small sling. I started mine (at about 1") in one of those tall (a little over 12" from bottom to top and maybe 5" Wx 5" L, not sure of the exact volume) clear storage containers from Walmart and filled it to where the top curves in (about 2" from the rim) with sub. Within days, it had burrowed to about 1" from the bottom. Great thing is, the burrow is against the side, but that doesn't really matter because it's very frequently at the entrance. I'm of the opinion that when an obligate burrower is provided with a sufficient amount of substrate, they're less timid and aren't quite as much of a pet hole. Good luck with them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jterry (Dec 6, 2013)

Great, thanks for the advice guys! I will probably house them in something similar to what you described, McGuiverstein. I'll make sure to give them ample depth for tunneling. Also, thanks for the heads-up about dry sub!


----------



## spiderengineer (Dec 6, 2013)

this is what I use 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-1-Gal-Canister/16408650


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 6, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> this is what I use
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-1-Gal-Canister/16408650


NO WAY! I use those all the time!


----------



## spiderengineer (Dec 6, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> NO WAY! I use those all the time!


they are a god send when dealing with burrowing species


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 6, 2013)

or Avics  mine loves his (if its a he) and im sure ill eventually go back to walmart and buy some more


----------



## spiderengineer (Dec 6, 2013)

cantthinkofone said:


> or Avics  mine loves his (if its a he) and im sure ill eventually go back to walmart and buy some more


yep arboreal love them two.


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 6, 2013)

spiderengineer said:


> this is what I use
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-1-Gal-Canister/16408650


T'was those I was referring to haha


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 6, 2013)

We all get our value cages at junk mart! Does our love of spiders qualify us as people of Walmart?


----------



## spiderengineer (Dec 6, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> T'was those I was referring to haha



you know what they say great minds think alike


----------



## korg (Dec 7, 2013)

Taranto1989 said:


> Deep substrate in an enclosure big enough for a 8-10" Hissing rusty-brown Tarantula.


Really, ten inches? I feel like nine inches as the supposed max DLS is already pushing reality.



McGuiverstein said:


> For a hardcore fossorial species like muticus, a short deli cup is simply not a sufficient amount of substrate, even for a small sling.


I kept mine in 3in of substrate at around the same size and never had any issues... they just burrow to the bottom and then go horizontal. They still eat well, are plenty active, etc. Not saying you're wrong, but it's not like a 1in muticus needs 12in of substrate or something will go wrong. OP, just make sure the slings can dig around a bit and they'll be fine. You can keep most tarantulas in an old boot full of dirt in a warm room without issue, so don't stress over exact depth of substrate, exact humidity percentage, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jterry (Dec 7, 2013)

korg said:


> Really, ten inches? I feel like nine inches as the supposed max DLS is already pushing reality.
> 
> 
> 
> I kept mine in 3in of substrate at around the same size and never had any issues... they just burrow to the bottom and then go horizontal. They still eat well, are plenty active, etc. Not saying you're wrong, but it's not like a 1in muticus needs 12in of substrate or something will go wrong. OP, just make sure the slings can dig around a bit and they'll be fine. You can keep most tarantulas in an old boot full of dirt in a warm room without issue, so don't stress over exact depth of substrate, exact humidity percentage, etc.


Oh I don't worry too much about that, but I do appreciate the advice. I haven't kept a real burrowing species before so I was curious about how other people kept them. I also like to know the basic like whether they prefer it on the dry side, etc. It looks like I got my questions answered, thanks everybody for your input! Always nice to know I can get good info and advice here


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 7, 2013)

korg said:


> Really, ten inches? I feel like nine inches as the supposed max DLS is already pushing reality.


Definately.  From what I've seen, 8" would be a giant.


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 7, 2013)

korg said:


> I kept mine in 3in of substrate at around the same size and never had any issues... they just burrow to the bottom and then go horizontal.


Wouldn't you take the fact that they continue to dig horizontally to mean that they would dig deeper if they could? In the wild they can dig to their heart's content, and I try to find the deepest containers I can to suit them. Not saying three inches of sub would be detrimental to their overall wellbeing, but why limit them? The containers I was talking about are very space effective, and they allow tons of digging space.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiderengineer (Dec 7, 2013)

korg said:


> but it's not like a 1in muticus needs 12in of substrate or something will go wrong.


I agree that a small sling doesn't need that much dirt necessarily to thrive and grow up. I like to give them alot of substrate starting out so that I don't have to rehouse as much. I just start out in one big jar and let them grow until they get to big and put them in something much bigger at let them grow big in that and repeat the process. I feel that reducing the amount of rehousing is better for their overall health.


----------



## korg (Dec 7, 2013)

McGuiverstein said:


> Wouldn't you take the fact that they continue to dig horizontally to mean that they would dig deeper if they could? In the wild they can dig to their heart's content, and I try to find the deepest containers I can to suit them. Not saying three inches of sub would be detrimental to their overall wellbeing, but why limit them? The containers I was talking about are very space effective, and they allow tons of digging space.





spiderengineer said:


> I agree that a small sling doesn't need that much dirt necessarily to thrive and grow up. I like to give them alot of substrate starting out so that I don't have to rehouse as much. I just start out in one big jar and let them grow until they get to big and put them in something much bigger at let them grow big in that and repeat the process. I feel that reducing the amount of rehousing is better for their overall health.


Yeah, you are both right. There's certainly nothing WRONG with keeping them in larger containers and it does have certain advantages, just wanted to let OP know that there isn't one right way to do it and the slings will be fine if they don't get a super deep container.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Epreese (Dec 7, 2013)

*P. muticus picture*




Here is a picture of my P. muticus. I got her as a sling back in 1999. That's a quarter next to her for a size reference, quarters are 1 inch diameter.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jterry (Dec 7, 2013)

korg said:


> Yeah, you are both right. There's certainly nothing WRONG with keeping them in larger containers and it does have certain advantages, just wanted to let OP know that there isn't one right way to do it and the slings will be fine if they don't get a super deep container.


Thank you 

---------- Post added 12-07-2013 at 11:55 AM ----------




Epreese said:


> View attachment 122575
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my P. muticus. I got her as a sling back in 1999. That's a quarter next to her for a size reference, quarters are 1 inch diameter.


Wow, she is beautiful! I love the look of this species, with the thick back legs, and their velvety appearance. I've been looking to get one for a while and looking at your lovely lady I'm glad I did!


----------

